# Softcups



## MACA (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey ladies I'm looking some advice on a producted
Called softcup . Me and my dp are TTC we have  had 4 mc/s . I was wondering  if anyone knew if softcups were safe to use  . Softcups are to catch you af as apossed to pads or tampons . I'd be greatful to hear from
Anyone who can shed lite on this


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Are they like moon cups?

I can't really help other than to give you the name to Google if you wanted to order any to try.


----------



## MACA (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeh they are the same as moon cups


----------



## MACA (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeh that'd be great thanks


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

The are a bit like moon cups only softer and you can pool any semen up near your cervix if you are using them to TTC never used the for A/F.


----------

